# External Flash for Nikon D5200



## ssb1551 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My wife has got a gig to shoot a B'day party. She wants an external flash as the environment is gonna be a little dim. I went to the Nikon store at Forum, Koramangala. The Nikon external flash starts from INR 12.5k. There was another one of a company named Godox & that was for 7k. I checked Amazon.in & there is one within my budget of 4k of a company named Digitek for 3k. But I couldn't find Digitek offline. Can anyone please suggest me stores in Bangalore to buy external flash for Nikon D5200?

Thanks for reading through!


----------



## CRACING (Sep 3, 2017)

Are you looking for i-TTL flash or manual flash?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 3, 2017)

I bought TTL flash of Simpex. It cost me 4.1k + GST.


----------



## Upadhyay (Sep 4, 2017)

You may also look at speedlights from Nissin & Yongnuo, it’s very popular amongst professionals looking for low cost options.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2017)

I was using yougnuo TTL flash for almost 4 years untill I retired it due to inconsistancy. Now bough a digitek one ...no issues if you know how to handle flash.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 4, 2017)

I couldn't find digitek offline. Even my wife wanted digitek too. Online would have taken 1-2 days to deliver - time which she didn't have.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2017)

sorry bro offline shop will have the costly ones like nissin, nikon etc. ..even they sell yougnou for more.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyways I already purchased one so no point discussing now. I'll remember it when and if she ever needs to change the flash in the future.


----------

